
Open Source is awful - ingve
https://steemit.com/opensource/@crell/open-source-is-awful
======
reeteshv
I agree with the core idea of the article - that open source developers often
get abused by "freeloaders" and that their time shouldn't be used "for free".

I think that the best way to show respect to the developer is to contribute
time and/or money to the project.

At the very least, be thankful and don't act like a jerk!

